# Belt Buckle



## baltbottles (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm trying to find out some information on this belt buckle. Does anyone here have any idea on its age and origin.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 30, 2011)

another picture


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 30, 2011)

back


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks to be Naval or maybe Merchant Marine??


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 30, 2011)

That's an interesting wreath and tongue.  It has the general look of a Civil War period buckle.
 Most of the war period buckles have a 2-part tongue, yours appears solid cast.
 I checked in 'PLATES AND BUCKLES OF THE AMERICAN MILITARY 1795-1874' by S C Kerksis. I dont see anything close.
 The navy wreath and tongues typically had the Eagle/Anchor motif you see on the navy buttons.

 whats the story on it? Baltimore was obviously a busy port with lots of naval activity.


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

Matt,

 It belongs to a friend of mine and the story goes that it was found on a construction site in Baltimore in the 70s. I'm trying to find out exactly how old it is and weather its British or American or from some other country. If you know anyone that might have a good idea about it feel free to forward the pictures on to them.

 Chris


----------



## blade (Oct 31, 2011)

This belt buckle looks similar, maybe it was worn by enlisted soldier.
 Worn by Lieutenant William Pinckney Mason, Commander of the CSS United States. CSS Beauford, and CSS Virginia II


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 31, 2011)

people found similar ones...
  http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php?topic=308887.0

 My guess would be it is military (navy), likely foreign (prob. germany), made in the last half of the 19th century.

 It has the solid cast tongue and the backs are concave on wreath/tongue to save brass/weight. Features that seem to be post civil war manf.

 Just my personal opinion for whatever its worth.

 A later german navy buckle is similar


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 31, 2011)

No foundry marks Chris?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FROM


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

Matt thanks for the links and info you found.

 Chris


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 1, 2011)

U.S. Navy waist belt plate, circa 1850-55. Several have been found in CA Gold Rush camps, probably from sailors who jumped ship in San Francisco and hauled for the gold fields of the Sierra. Probably less than a dozen in collections; it's a very rare find, Chris.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 16, 2011)

1850's tongue and clasp belt buckles are big game out here, they turn up in the gold camps, seems everyone I know gets a gleam in their eye when someone says "belt buckle"!  Funny cause out east were a lot of them were made i hadnt ever seen one or heard much about them...a few of the guys I dig with have some of the better collections put together in El Dorado...


----------

